
Replace 'suicide' as a verb - adamveld12
https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/3721
======
coreyp_1
Interesting. I think equating "suicide" to "kill" is not correct, however. If
the "kill" command were actually called "murder", then the analogy (used by
those defending the term) would be more complete.

In short: I agree that "suicide" is markedly more upsetting to some than
"kill", and probably should be changed.

~~~
bschlueter
In this case, the denotation of suicide as the voluntary choice to end oneself
is certainly more valid than kill, as the tests in the related PR indicate
([https://github.com/cjihrig/node-1/blob/c0de81bd09875c8ff9b3f...](https://github.com/cjihrig/node-1/blob/c0de81bd09875c8ff9b3f1f405076017000415e9/test/parallel/test-
regress-GH-3238.js#L10-L18)). This conversation feels to some extent like
political correctness, which I'm generally opposed to–words are just words,
and we have to call things something–though the use of the term "suicide" when
"detach[ed]" would have sufficed, was rather rash.

